# Started having symptoms of Hepatic flexure syndrome i cannot live anymore/



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

So Basically if you guy are not familiar with this iam gonna introduce you , its really painful and you constantly after every eating every thing you put in the mouth except drinks is getting trapped in right under the rib colon side its where it is connecting ascending and transverse colon and gas or maybe i don't know but maybe stool too is getting trapped i have seen not having any problems with the liver or gallblader as somebody would mention i don't know how this is happening life can't be lived like this i constantly lay down and on the left side so the thing can pass somehow massage does not help , only using stimulant laxatives helps somehow plus Gas-X if its got something to do with twisted colon or something the only solution will be surgery i guess so so ,anyone is there any solution to this so i can start living again i have constipation with this plus which making the things even worse iam constantly in pain fatigue not sleeping at all it is getting where is unbearable i know there is Splenic Flexure also but that is much easier because the things aren't moving up you can control them easily and plus our normal posture suits well for that syndrome but for hepatic no way any tips and treatmants I can get out of this situation . ?


----------



## Jmicm13 (May 19, 2018)

Do you notice this with everything you eat? Oe just certain things? I noticed a difference in the pain you describe when I went low FODMAP diet.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi , recently a FODMAPs did help a little but not like too much i still can't get out of my home still can't eat still go out on empty bowels i have already ordered colonoscopy to check again i don't know if something bad is happening maybe some tumor in Hepatic flexure are i don't know the gas and stool just goes and then stops there and after some time of suffering after they pass from that area all the way to the rectum they slide too easily i can feel it all the time .


----------

